# just joined calibers



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

and am planning on making sundays my range day...I'm assuming/hoping there are others out there that make it to the range in gso?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Kurzwaffe said:


> and am planning on making sundays my range day...I'm assuming/hoping there are others out there that make it to the range in gso?


Hey that's great! I'm usually there on sunday afternoons myself. :smt023

I try to get out there around 4pm or so... They close at 6pm, so that gives me plenty of time to shoot and hang out. It's a great indoor range. Carl and his son Kenny are good people. They, Steve as well, go above and beyond the call of duty to help people out around there.


----------



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

js is absolutely correct in his description of Carl, Kenny & Steve. Calibers is a great range and I'm certain you'll enjoy being a member. 

My wife and I are usually there on Sunday afternoons and then every other Friday afternoon around 2:00 p.m. If you can get there early in the afternoon on weekdays, there are usually only one or two other shooters.

Welcome to this forum!


----------



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

cool - perhaps I'll run into some of you there! I don't have a specific time, but I'll be wearing a 'sigarms' hoodie (my cold weather, cold range wear). I've known kenny for a while - I just didn't know he and his dad were running calibers! at any rate, I'm brandon - feel free to say hi if you see someone fitting that description


----------

